# AIDA Bikeguide - nur mal ne Frage



## Tour (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

hab mich neulich mal auf eine der regelmäßig auftauchenden Jobausschreibungen von AIDA Cruises als Bikeguide beworben und eine Einladung zum Vorstellungs-"Assessment" bekommen. Das ganze wirkt auf mich eher, als würden alle Bewerber einfach eingeladen und dann erst ausgewählt, denn es findet an einem zentralen Ort 500 km von mir entfernt statt, Reisekosten werden nicht übernommen, auch nicht für die Übernachtung vor- und nachher (es dauert aber von 8 bis 18 Uhr), es liegt mitten in der Woche, und wenn man genommen wird sollte man den Folgetag (auch Werktag) auch gleich Urlaub haben für die Einweisung. Auf kritische Nachfragen zu dem Thema wird von AIDA gar nicht reagiert. Also eher etwas zum Zweifeln, ob man nicht nur einer von 1 Million Bewerbern sein wird, und gleich zu Hause bleiben kann wenn man nicht wirklich gut ist (bin ich nämlich nicht).

Ich hab in anderen Threads schon gesehen, dass einige von euch den Job als AIDA Bikeguide schon mal gemacht haben. Mich interessiert nur die Frage, ob die in dem Fall, dass sie einen nehmen, auch so kompromisslos sind: darf ich dann mitreden über die Frage, wann ich für sie tätig bin? Oder muss ich dann jede noch so haarsträubende Bedingung abnicken, um den Job zu bekommen? Hab nämlich noch einige Zeit einen anderen Job und würde einfach gerne erst ab Datum XY (z.B. ab Spätsommer) Guide sein... Kennt sich da irgendjemand aus? Notfalls lass ich's nämlich bleiben, verbrate nicht 50 Liter Benzin und schlafe nicht 2 Nächte im Auto, nur um mich hinterher über arrogante "Großkonzerne" zu ärgern 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## JuergenM. (28. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, wenn eine Firma nach zwei Tagen nicht reagiert, kannst Sie in der Pfeife rauchen. Evtl. noch mal höflich nach fragen. Es wird wohl jedem Personaler möglich sein zu Antworten. Die wollen dass bei ihnen der Rubel rollt, wie es bei Dir aussieht ist denen sche...egal.
Dafür wäre ich mir zu schade, denn ich bin mein Geld wert.

Sollten sich vielleicht ein Beispiel an Ulp-, oder Canyon nehmen, die Antworten wenigstens, denn Sie wollen auch gutes Personal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08-15 (28. Februar 2011)

Leider dürfen Die das anscheinend, wenn sie es vorher bekannt geben.
Das wirft m.E aber schon ein entsprechendes Licht auf den zukünftigen Arbeitgeber. Wahrscheinlich musst du auch noch das Essen aufm Schiff selbst bezahlen, damit du dich nicht vollfrisst..

Mehr Infor hier

08-15


----------



## mäxx__ (4. April 2011)

Hallo Jan,

lass die Finger davon; solltest du wirklich genommen werden, musst du mit absoluten Anfängern bis "Turbocracks" die Touren fahren, die Bikes warten, immer freundlich sein.
Das Entgelt ist ein Witz und *DU* hast definitiv nix von der Reise!!

War selber zwar kein Guide auf einer Aida, aber ich kenne 2 Leute, die das gemacht haben...


----------



## m2000 (4. April 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> lass die Finger davon; solltest du wirklich genommen werden, musst du mit absoluten Anfängern bis "Turbocracks" die Touren fahren, die Bikes warten, immer freundlich sein.
> Das Entgelt ist ein Witz und *DU* hast definitiv nix von der Reise!!
> ...



Was bitte, erwartest du von dem Job. Habt gefälligst alle meine Kondition und repariert die Bikes gefälligst selber weil ich bin im Urlaub?

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat....

und nein ich arbeite nicht auf der Aida oder sonst einem Riesenkreuzer.

edit sagt: wenn du gut bist, lebst du vom Trinkgeld, das Festgehalt bleibt für die drei Monate an denen man zuhause ist! Oder für ein neues Bike *gg*


----------



## Elisio (19. April 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> lass die Finger davon; solltest du wirklich genommen werden, musst du mit absoluten Anfängern bis "Turbocracks" die Touren fahren, die Bikes warten, immer freundlich sein.
> Das Entgelt ist ein Witz und *DU* hast definitiv nix von der Reise!!
> ...



Wer sich beschwert, dass er auf der Arbeit arbeiten muss, bei dem läuft wohl was falsch! Schließlich bist du zum Arbeiten auf dem Schiff und nicht um 5 Monate Urlaub zu machen!

Es stimmt allerdings das manche Gäste ÜBERHAUPT kein Radl fahren können, damit muss man sich allerdings abfinden und die Leute anständig einweisen, dann passiert auch (meistens) nichts.

Um die Kondition würde ich mir erstmal keine Sorgen machen, das hängt aber auch maßgeblich von der gefahrenen Route ab. Eine Tour durch Kopenhagen oder Göteborg ist natürlich nicht so anstrengend wie eine Tour irgendwo in der Karibik. 

Es gibt allerdings immer unterschiedliche Touren (von soft bis aktiv), von daher wirst du als Einsteiger eher selten in den Genuss kommen auch mal eine Aktiv-Tour zu fahren.


Mach es und du wirst eine Zeit erleben, die du niemals vergessen wirst!!


----------



## biketraveller (23. September 2015)

Hallo! Ich bin nun auch am überlegen ob ich an dem Vorstellungsgespräch überhaupt teilnehmen soll! Die Konditionen hinfahren, evtl einen Tag dort bleiben, etc hören sich nicht wirklich prickelnd an. Dann die Bezahlung...was macht man mit seiner Wohnung? Im Grunde hört sich das alles nach einem Job an, den Studenten oder Schüler machen können...Weiss da irgendwer genaues drüber? Biken und Urlaub machen hört sich zwar nach Traumjob an, aber auch nur auf den ersten Blick...! Und wie gesagt, nur als Job für Schüler oder Studenten die noch bei Muddi wohnen, und die ganze Kohle dann sparen können...


----------



## slihder (24. September 2015)

Hallo, 
zu den Kosten für die Anreise, Übernachtung und Verpflegung an dem zweitägigen Bewerbertag kommen bei Einstellung noch ein Basic-Safety-Training für Seefahrer (4 Tage) und eine Basisschulung (2 Tage) in Rostock, sowie eine ärztliche seediensttauglichkeits Untersuchung bei einem Arzt mit spezieller Zulassung auf den Bewerber zu. Je nach Wohnort können die Anreisekosten variieren. Allgemein lässt sich sagen, zu den Kosten der Bewerbertage kommen noch ca. 500-600€ auf den Bewerber zu, bevor er aufs Schiff geht. 
Zum Bewerbertag allgeimein lässt sich sagen, es warten keine Unmenschen auf euch und der Tag bzw die zwei Tage laufen in einer entspannten Atmosphäre statt. 
Da wohl keiner alle Anforderungsprofile des Biking-Guide mit Ja beantworten kann (Reise- bzw. Gruppenleiter, Zweiradmechaniker, Kaufmann mit touristischen Hintergrund usw.) werden natürlich Abstrichen gemacht werden müssen. 
Allgeimein sollte man natürlich eine affinität zum Radfahren haben und eine gesunde Grundfitness mitbringen, zumindest die nötigsten Reperaturen an Bikes selbstständig ausführen können (Bremse, Schaltung, Steuersatz, Platten auf Tour), vor Gruppen frei reden können, da ihr im Grunde auf einer geführten Radtour der Reiseleiter mit allen nötigen Infos über Land, Leute, Sehenswürdigkeiten usw. seid, eine offene Art gegenüber Fremden oder neuen Menschen haben und etwas Verkaufsgeschick mitbringen.
Zu den täglichen radbezogenen Aufgaben warten an Bord noch verschiedene Sidedutys auf euch. Nichts unmenschliches und meist dem zugehörigen Team unterstützend.
Natürlich sollte jeden klar sein, dass man nicht (in der Regel 5-6 Mon.) in den Urlaub fährt und die entsprechenden Zielgebiete geniesßt. Es warten 7 Tage die Wo., 6 Monate am Stück etwa 9-12 Std. Arbeit auf euch.
Je nach Zielgebiet können Arbeitsaufwand für Radreperaturen stark variieren. 
Die Touren selbst sind in drei Schwierigkeitsgrade unterteilt (soft, soft-aktiv, aktiv). Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad und Streckenprofil bucht von absoluten Sonntagsfahrern bis hin zum Profi so ziemlich jeder Typ von Radfahrer. 
Was den Ablauf oder eure Aufgaben bei einer Tour stark variieren lässt. Bei Softtouren eher viele Stopps, entspannte Geschw. und viele Infos und Erzählungen eurerseits ( Touren mit 20 bis 35 Km ). Bei aktiv Touren steht eher das Fahren mit teils weniger Infos im Vordergrund, wird aber auch eher von geübten Fahrern gebucht, die aktiv Radfahren wollen ( Touren mit bis zu 25 Km bergauf und 60 Km Länge ).
Wer zu Hause eine Whg sein eigen nennt, muss natürlich die laufenden Kosten beachten. An Bord sind Kost und  Lougie frei.
Nach den 6 Monaten Arbeit am Stück sollte man sich min. einen Monat Auszeit gönnen (irgendwas zwischen 1-2 Mon.) um seine Akkus aufzuladen. 
Alles in Allem eine Abwechslungsreiche Anstellung mit vielen Eindrücken und vielen Leuten und Ländern ( je nach Route des Schiffs).
Ich hoffe mit den Infos etwas Licht ins dunkle gebracht zu haben. 
Gruß.


----------



## Jaerrit (24. September 2015)

Es gibt Erfahrungen die man gemacht haben muss/sollte. So wie Slidher das beschreibt hört sich das für mich erstmal cool an, aber sicher auch anstrengend. Wenn Du keine weiteren Verpflichtungen hast machs, sonst lass es halt. Bei Deiner Skepsis würde ich eher zu zweiterem raten. 

Selbst Leute die Sachen mit Touristik studiert haben (mit Abschluss) machen nachher Reiseleiter-Jobs oder ähnlichen Kram, leben in Wohnungen im Reisegebiet jenseits der deutschen Standards, verdienen weniger als in DE, etc... Dafür haben die aber Bock auf ihren Job und sehen darüber hinweg. Selbst wenn Du Dir Guides auf Malle oder wo auch immer ansiehst, Station morgens auf, Station abends auf, dazwischen guiden oder reparieren/warten. Von der Bezahlung kannst Du vermutlich kaum eine Wohnung in DE halten und noch deinen sonstigen Ausgaben decken, zumindest nicht dauerhaft. Und eine Balkonkabine wird es wohl eher auch nicht werden, denke man kann sich auf 27. Unterdeck einstellen... Aber wie schon geschrieben: Bei Deiner Skepsis, spar dir die Zeit für das Ass-Center und geh biken, und das meine ich nett ;-)


----------



## biketraveller (24. September 2015)

Moin Jungs,erstmal vielen Dank für eure Infos! Damit habt ihr mir schon mal sehr weitergeholfen! Das die Arbeit als Guide auf einem Schiff alles andere als Vergnügen ist ( vom biken mal ganz abgesehen), weiss ich ausceigener Erfahrung (hab auf dr Todesstrasse in Bolivien als Guide gearbeitet). Aber damals war ich mit dem Fahrrad auf Weltreise, und da waren die Gegebenheiten andere...


----------

